

Entrepreneurism: The Age Gap - Jim_Neath
http://entrepreneur.venturebeat.com/2010/03/05/entrepreneurism-the-age-gap/

======
davidw
The whole age discussion just seems so useless, because it's something you
really can't do anything about. If you want to start a company, go start it
rather than watch a video of people blathering about it, whether you're 16 or
60.

------
jimbokun
I thought the consensus was that starting a business after your 20s was much
more difficult, due to life issues (mortgage, kids, etc.). So, are there
actually advantages to starting a business later in life?

~~~
JoeAltmaier
I have been an entrepreneur my whole life, and I'm 50, married with 3 kids.
What it takes is a tolerant spouse.

~~~
wushupork
I totally agree. I have a friend who is for the most part in the same position
as me in my life - married, day job. The only difference is that my wife
understands that for my entrepreneurial ventures to bear fruit one day I have
to network, meet clients, talk to people, dip into the savings here and there
and make up for it and work late or burn the midnight oil. However my friend's
spouse expects him to leave his work at 5 o clock sharp and be home and be
present and that's it, no and if or but. So he can't even take a freelance gig
and do it from home.

A tolerant spouse makes all the difference.

